# Tic on my dogs eyebrow, please help.



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone had tics on any of thier pets? my dog has one lodged into his eyebrow, i can see its fat body and little legs. i wanna know how do i get rid of it, do i pull it out or is there a solution to put on it? we only noticed in today so dunno if he just got it but its quite big. doesnt seem to be bothering him, but i know they give lime disease etc. please help asap.

thanks x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you can put a dab of alcohol on them to get them off I believe.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

so just run alcohol like whiskey on his head where the tic is n it will just die n fall off? or do u mean proper rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what ever you do DONT! pull it off let it fall off on its own 

as when you pull them off it leaves a part of the tick still in the dog which can lead to infection then 

you can get the special removal things from vets and pets at home but if its big it will have been there a while and will be ready to drop off anyways 

when was your dog last flea'd and what did you use ? as the flea solutions usually work on ticks too


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well ages ago my mum had one on her arm and it was the weekend but she spoke to a doctor and they told her to put a bit of alcohol on some cloth and rub it on it then it should be easier to pull out, she used whiskey, and it came off.


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

*tic*

Hi, Its a long time since I dealt with a tic but if you pull it do it with tweezers and make sure you get the tiny head bit. Grab hold tight and twist it. If your successful and get it off whole make sure you squash it. Failing that I think a dab of gin helps it to let go (but I'm not 100%). Then some antiseptic cream afterwards on the dog. I don't think we have lymes here but don't quote me on it.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Front line spot on - 

it will fall off with that. And it makes sure it doesn't get anymore, 

i use it on my two.

Nasty things ticks :bash:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

right ok thanks all so so much, im gonna try the alcohol as i dont wanna risk pulling it and him gettin infection. as iv never done anything like this before. il rub whiskey on then clean the wound out with salt water.


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

*tic*

we all seemed to post at the same time lol. After reading emmaj's it was speacial tweezers we used to use. I lived in Germany as a child and my dog got them alot. My sister got one on her head she's still freaked out by it now. 10yrs later lol


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

My ex-husbands dogs had a couple of tics on her side the other day, I used vodka and cotton wool soak the cotton wool in alcohol and just keep applying to the tic until it relaxes enough that it will come off without having to pull hard or hopefully it will drop off on its own. you cantake the dog to the vet I think they charge about £14 for removing a tic


----------



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

my dogs have had them the best way ive found is to hold the tick with tweezers and then use a cigarette to burn the tick. as itburns the tick it will release itself from the dog, just be very careful not to burn the dog. this method has worked for me and for lots of people i no every time :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cover it with Vaseline and it will suffocate and drop off


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cover it with Vaseline and it will suffocate and drop off


yep
totally agree with this method :no1:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

When the tick goes inside the dogs body it opens its legs and looks spread eagle. Using a lit cigarrette/match to burn its bum willmake it close its legs and then you pull close to the head.

I have always used this method and its never failed.

Marina


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cover it with Vaseline and it will suffocate and drop off


this is the best way to remove a tic.


----------



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> When the tick goes inside the dogs body it opens its legs and looks spread eagle. Using a lit cigarrette/match to burn its bum willmake it close its legs and then you pull close to the head.
> 
> I have always used this method and its never failed.
> 
> Marina


yeah someone else that uses this method. bloody works though done it! i swear by it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cover it with Vaseline and it will suffocate and drop off


Or cooking oil - that's what we use on hedgehogs, just pour a drop of cooking oil, baby oil, whatever, something thick and viscuous which will suffocate the tick, then it just dies and drops off.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you can unscrew them you know.. if you take the body in tweezers, pull a little to get a tension on it, and then rotate anti clockwise.. you can actually unscrew them from the flesh..

we used to get a lot in dorset.. my ex used to come home from fishing with them on him.. and one year the dog came in with literally about 30 on her..

N


----------



## guyinherts (May 11, 2008)

a tick breathes through its abdomen so if you cover its body in vaseline it will retract on its own accord cos it cant breath.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LauraMartin said:


> anyone had tics on any of thier pets? my dog has one lodged into his eyebrow, i can see its fat body and little legs. i wanna know how do i get rid of it, do i pull it out or is there a solution to put on it? we only noticed in today so dunno if he just got it but its quite big. doesnt seem to be bothering him, but i know they give lime disease etc. please help asap.
> 
> thanks x


got any frontline spray? Ticks are horrible things


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Id agree with frontline spray or vaseline. If it doesnt drop off by its own accord then take him along to your vets and ask one of the nurses to remove the little blighter
Most places dont charge for doing it and I thing £14 is a bit extortionate!!!!


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks every1, i tried the alcohol twice, it didnt work, gonna try the vaseline on now. dont wanna do the cigarette one as the tic is just above his eye and he doesnt like us looking at it so he might jump n get burned or summit. il try the vaseline.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The vaseline way is not instant but will work.Make sure you put on plenty:2thumb:


----------



## rapunzel (May 29, 2008)

You should be able to get a little tool for removing tics safely from any decent pet shop...they are only a couple of quid. Don't just pull it out with normal tweezers...it's really easy to leave the mouthparts still in the skin, and it will get infected.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

all of the above works. or if it still won't come out, unscrew it 3 times anticlockwise and it should pop out in your hand.


----------



## tokyn (Jun 6, 2008)

Best way to get a tic off without expensive frontline, or using alcohol, which to be honest I have never heard of as a technique for tic removal. 
Vaseline. It suffocates the tic so drops off with no chance of tic jumping back on at later date. Cheap and cheerful. Used to give this advise over the phone when I worked as a Veterinary Nurse. Not that the vets like it as they get no money!!!!!


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

well i have done the vaseline, only been a few hours so not come off yet, but should do soon hopefully, how long does it usually take?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

tokyn said:


> Best way to get a tic off without expensive frontline, or using alcohol, which to be honest I have never heard of as a technique for tic removal.
> Vaseline. It suffocates the tic so drops off with no chance of tic jumping back on at later date. Cheap and cheerful. Used to give this advise over the phone when I worked as a Veterinary Nurse. Not that the vets like it as they get no money!!!!!


Advise it all you like! we don't charge for tick removal!:mf_dribble:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

well debbie i wish i loved near u, our local vets charge around £26 so see the dog, before the cost of any treatments etc.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

LauraMartin said:


> well debbie i wish i loved near u, our local vets charge around £26 so see the dog, before the cost of any treatments etc.


What about an appointment with the nurse - that's how we do it. All out nurse appointments are free of charge and they can take the things out just as well as a vet. (although I know some practices do charge for nurse appointments as well)


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

hmmm i dunno, never asked. il see if its not out by later today then i will ring up and see. although that tick has got to be well messed up by now, yestersay it had 2 shots of single malt glenmorangie, and it hasnt been able to breathe for nearly 24 hrs! its one hard tick. :lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

LauraMartin said:


> hmmm i dunno, never asked. il see if its not out by later today then i will ring up and see. although that tick has got to be well messed up by now, yestersay it had 2 shots of single malt glenmorangie, and it hasnt been able to breathe for nearly 24 hrs! its one hard tick. :lol2:


Tough little blighters. I stood on one the other day after removing it, folded up in some paper towel and put it in the bin. 4 hours later it was crawling up my arm trying to have a crack at me instead!


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

help!! i twisted it 3 times clockwise and it came off, but i dont think its head came with it. it appears to be dead, i have it in a little tub, it looks like it just has a little point and no head, did its head stay in the dog? what shall i do? i bathed the area in salt water.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry i meant anti clockwise.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

my cat had 1 the other day on his ear,
we had to pull it out REALLy carefully with tweezers then bather his ear


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

don't worry too much, if they're dead it can be really hard to see the legs cos they are only tiny. if the head is still left in, you may start to see a little pustule (spot) form. That's the body's normal way of dealing with these things. If it's really red and angry, it MAY need antibiotics. keep an eye on it, I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

My Dog Got a tick under his leg a couple of month ago.

I took him to the vet & they used tweezers. they hooked it onto the tick, twisted it & pulled. It only costed about £3.50 for them to do it.

you can buy these for a couple of quid. But you need to make sure u get the head out or it could give your dog a desease.

After u get it off, the area its in will swell up in a lump. Dont worrie itll go away


----------



## SleepyWilly (Jun 2, 2008)

get some tweezers or a napkin and grip it by its head and pull it off living in the woods like me u get used to it. You want to get its head out sometimes u just pull off the body and the heads still in there.


----------



## ishotthesherifswife (Jun 10, 2008)

best way to remove tick And ticks jaws is to unscrew anticlockwise with twesers of some kind of tick tool. dont pull off, jaws remain in, often get infected
may also put vaseline on it. itwill suffercate

once you unscrew burn it or flush it down the loo. if they are small they are sometimes impossible to squish


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

go get yourself a tick hook, they work wonders, once had to get 47 out of my dog in an afternoon, damned deer ticks too.
put the forks either side of it's head slide it in nice and snug then twist it round 3 times and out they pop.


----------

